

Top CEOs Aren’t Using Social Media, Study Says — Should They Be? - HelgeSeetzen
http://allthingsd.com/20120712/top-ceos-arent-using-social-media-study-says-should-they-be/

======
tokenizer
Who cares. I never use Facebook or Twitter, and the use of those applications
are and should be completely voluntary.

Even writing a news piece like this, illustrating that certain people aren't
using social media is useless and attempts to set a standard which shouldn't
exist.

Maybe they don't use it because they're busy? Or perhaps they're too
productive to even attempt to use something so time consuming? All speculation
and no actual useful information.

